# Flat screen TV on plaster wall?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jpearson311 said:


> Is there any way I can do this without having to run the wires down the outside of the wall? I would like the wires to be hidden inside the wall if at all possible. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Jesse


 Are you speaking about the electric, component and cable wires?
What setup do you have planned? What you do depends on the setup.
You can install an outlet behind the TV. You can also run the cab;e wire in the wall up behind the set.
Component wires are a little trickier if they're below the TV. Less so if they're in a room behind the TV.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> Are you speaking about the electric, component and cable wires?
> What setup do you have planned? What you do depends on the setup.
> You can install an outlet behind the TV. You can also run the cab;e wire in the wall up behind the set.
> Component wires are a little trickier if they're below the TV. Less so if they're in a room behind the TV.


Yes. Wires like cable, HDMI, component, etc. I just want to mount the TV on the wall with the hopes of ultimately purchasing the bose cinemate system and having to the 2 satellite speakers to the left and right of the TV. 

I'm aware that I can run the wires into the wall, but since my wall is plaster, there is lathe behind it so wouldn't I be puncturing the lathe in the process?

Even better, having something like this would be nice. What do you think?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jpearson311 said:


> Yes. Wires like cable, HDMI, component, etc. I just want to mount the TV on the wall with the hopes of ultimately purchasing the bose cinemate system and having to the 2 satellite speakers to the left and right of the TV.
> 
> I'm aware that I can run the wires into the wall, but since my wall is plaster, there is lathe behind it so wouldn't I be puncturing the lathe in the process?
> 
> Even better, having something like this would be nice. What do you think?


It would make a cleaner install. But you can get the same result with a low voltage box and a decora cover.
You will need to get through the lath. How easy it will be depends on the lath type. Wood is the trickiest. You just need to do it in 2 steps. First cut the plaster, then cut the wood. I use a jigsaw for the wood because you need to minimize the vibration or the wood will pop the plaster off all over the place.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> It would make a cleaner install. But you can get the same result with a low voltage box and a decora cover.
> You will need to get through the lath. How easy it will be depends on the lath type. Wood is the trickiest. You just need to do it in 2 steps. First cut the plaster, then cut the wood. I use a jigsaw for the wood because you need to minimize the vibration or the wood will pop the plaster off all over the place.


The lathe is most likely wood because the house was built in 1905. So you're saying that it's ok to cut pieces out of the lathe???

Jesse


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jpearson311 said:


> The lathe is most likely wood because the house was built in 1905. So you're saying that it's ok to cut pieces out of the lathe???
> 
> Jesse


I see no reason not to cut the lath. I've cut many pieces to install electric and low voltage boxes. You just need to minimize vibration.
Why are you concerned about cutting a few pieces of 1/4"x 1 1/2" wood?


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

jpearson311 said:


> The lathe is most likely wood because the house was built in 1905. So you're saying that it's ok to cut pieces out of the lathe???
> 
> Jesse


As long as you are only cutting a few pieces out, you will be fine. It's really not much different than putting in a new switch/outlet, etc... Just make sure your placement falls between studs, and make your cut outs at the top and bottom. Then fish the wires. Finally, install some sort of "old work" box at each end to clean everything up.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

just a thought they do make surface mount moulding and it looks good used for that purpose to hide wires???????


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> just a thought they do make surface mount moulding and it looks good used for that purpose to hide wires???????


Yeah I've seen that stuff, but I would rather have everything hidden. Thanks though.

Jesse


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> I see no reason not to cut the lath. I've cut many pieces to install electric and low voltage boxes. You just need to minimize vibration.
> Why are you concerned about cutting a few pieces of 1/4"x 1 1/2" wood?


I'm concerned because I don't want it to make my wall warp or cave in. It looks like it can be done though so I'm gonna do it. Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

As Ron has pointed out, use a jig saw to cut the lath. Don't use a keyhole hand saw as it will push the lath in and cause it to separate from the plaster. 
I learned this the hard way when I owned a house built in 1911.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

You may want to consider using a set of these: http://www.powerbridgesolution.com/

They simply make for a clean job. :thumbsup:


----------

